# [Gelöst] Starkes Tearing trotz Vsync etc. - Monitor schuld?



## Shurchil (9. Juli 2014)

*[Gelöst] Starkes Tearing trotz Vsync etc. - Monitor schuld?*

Hallo liebe Freunde und willkommen zu einem neuen Problemchen aus meiner Zockerbude. 

Ich bin seit gestern (stolzer) Besitzer eines LG 25UM65.
LG Electronics 25UM65-P schwarz, 25" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Angeschlossen, eingestellt, abgestimmt und losgedaddelt. 


Ich spielte testweise Far Cry 3, Crysis (1), Guild Wars 2 und Wildstar um erstmal die generelle Gamingperformance des Displays festzustellen. Die Farben sind scharf und brilliant. Da hab ich mich sofort verliebt. Der Monitor hat laut Hersteller eine Reaktions (GtG) von 5ms. Klar, das ist der "Marketingwert", aber dennoch habe ich in vielen Reviews und Tests gelesen/gesehen, dass die Reaktionszeit und Input-Lag vollkommen klar gehen. Das kann ich auch soweit bestätigen. Ob nun Shooter oder MMO (siehe Testsspiele oben), die Reaktionszeit/Inputlag sind wirklich in Ordnung, für mein Empfinden.

Lange Rede, gar kein Sinn: mein eigentliches Problem ist das extrem starke Tearing. 
Um euch "die Arbeit" zu erleichtern, gebe ich mal Stichpunktartig an, was ich alles schon probiert habe:

- Vsync im Spiel ein/aus
- Vsync im Treiber ein/adaptiv/aus
- Vsync im Spiel & im Treiber ein/aus
- Per OSD des Monitors den Menüpunkt "Reaktionszeit" zwischen "Schnell", "Mittel", "Langsam" und "Aus" umhergeschaltet
- Bildwiederholfrequenz per Treiber auf +-10 Hz modifiziert
- FPS-Limit @30/60 FPS ausprobiert
- Höhere Auflösungen per Downsampling
- Per extrem hohen Settings die FPS zwingen unter 60 FPS zu bleiben, sprich Supersampling, Umgebungsverdeckung, Downsampling etc.
- Per extrem niedrigen Settings die FPS zwingen über 60 FPS zu bleiben
- DVI Anschluss probiert
- HDMI Anschluss probiert

Da meine Hardware potent aber nicht Mega-Highend ist(siehe Signatur), kommt es zwar manchmal vor, dass sie über 60 FPS liefert, aber diese Reserven nutze ich gern für zusätzliche Features wie Supersampling etc. 

Das Tearing tritt bei 30 FPS (Vsync & FPS-Limit), bei 60 FPS (Vsync & FPS-Limit) und auch dazwischen auf. Wenn ich also "nur" 45 FPS habe, tritt das Tearing genauso stark auf. 

Displayport Kabel wird noch besorgt, damit ich das auch noch probieren kann bzw. hatte ich eh vor den Monitor darüber anzubinden.

Generell bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. Klar, dass es nun Leute geben wird die sagen "Wieso holst du dir nen IPS zum zocken?", aber ich liebe die Farben und Brillianz eines IPS-Displays und möchte dies auch in Games genießen. Generell sind ja an einem IPS nur die Reaktionszeit/Inputlag zu bemängeln und die sind (wie oben beschrieben) in Ordnung für mich. Und das 21:9 Format ist in Games und beim Arbeiten bzw. Videoschnitt extrem angenehm. Ich liebe es.  Aber gut, ich bin ja nicht hier um mich für meine Monitorwahl zu rechtfertigen.  
Das Tearing kann doch nix mit dem Panel zu tun haben, oder?


Freue mich über Vorschläge und Anregungen.

So far

Shurchil


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Starkes Tearing trotz Vsync etc. - Monitor schuld?*



> Lange Rede, gar kein Sinn: mein eigentliches Problem ist das extrem starke Tearing.
> Um euch "die Arbeit" zu erleichtern, gebe ich mal Stichpunktartig an, was ich alles schon probiert habe:


Danke schon mal für die ausführliche Beschreibung!  

Du hast ja schon viel versucht, aber noch nicht alles.  
Schalte mal Vsync ein, und Triple Buffering (findest du im Treiber) ebenso. Dann teste bitte ein Spiel deiner Wahl.


----------



## Shurchil (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Starkes Tearing trotz Vsync etc. - Monitor schuld?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Schalte mal Vsync ein, und Triple Buffering (findest du im Treiber) ebenso. Dann teste bitte ein Spiel deiner Wahl.


 
Tripple-Buffering. Wie konnte ich das vergessen?!  
Done. Habe nun noch WoW (hatte hier noch son Privatserver-Gedöns rumliegen) dazu geholt.

Während in WoW gar kein Tearing, nicht mal ansatzweise, auftritt, spielt sich Far Cry3 nun auch angenehm flüssig.
Die einzigen die nun noch Zeckmeck machen sind Guild Wars 2 und Wildstar. Da es nun offenbar spieleabhängig ist, liegt es wohl nahe, dass es sich hier vielleicht gar nicht um Tearing handelt, sondern eher um "wackelnde" Texturen auf Boden und Gebirge. Vielleicht ist die Engine dort nicht so ausgereift und ich hab das auf meinem alten Monitor nur nicht so wahrgenommen, weil der dunkler und nicht so schön scharf und brilliant war.

Auf jeden Fall sieht es nun sehr gut aus. Vielen Dank für die verdammt schnelle Antwort. 

Thema gelöst!


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Gelöst] Starkes Tearing trotz Vsync etc. - Monitor schuld?*



> Während in WoW gar kein Tearing, nicht mal ansatzweise, auftritt, spielt sich Far Cry3 nun auch angenehm flüssig.


Sehr gut! 



> Die einzigen die nun noch Zeckmeck machen sind Guild Wars 2 und  Wildstar. Da es nun offenbar spieleabhängig ist, liegt es wohl nahe,  dass es sich hier vielleicht gar nicht um Tearing handelt, sondern eher  um "wackelnde" Texturen auf Boden und Gebirge.


Laden die Texturen auch erst verspätet, und wackeln sie auch, wenn du still stehst? Bei Nvidia Karten kenne ich mich nicht so aus, aber kann es evtl. die Umgebungsverdeckung sein, die für diese wackelnden Texturen verantwortlich ist? Dein Treiber wird aktuell sein, nehme ich mal an. 



> Auf jeden Fall sieht es nun sehr gut aus. Vielen Dank für die verdammt schnelle Antwort.


Immer wieder gerne!


----------



## Shurchil (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Gelöst] Starkes Tearing trotz Vsync etc. - Monitor schuld?*



> Dein Treiber wird aktuell sein, nehme ich mal an.



Jupp. 



> aber kann es evtl. die Umgebungsverdeckung sein



Ui, ganz übersehen, dass die noch an war. Habe sie mal ausgeschaltet und siehe da. Alles tutti. Vielen vielen Dank! Hat mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Gelöst] Starkes Tearing trotz Vsync etc. - Monitor schuld?*



> Habe sie mal ausgeschaltet und siehe da. Alles tutti. Vielen vielen Dank! Hat mir sehr geholfen!


Die kleinen Dinge machen oftmals die größten Probleme!  

Gern geschehen! Viel Spaß mit dem Monitor!


----------

